# San Juan/Elk Ridge



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody have any pics of deer that came off of this unit?


----------



## deer crazy (Mar 31, 2010)

Send me your e-mail and i will send you a pic of my oct 09' deer. don't want to post it on here. Don.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I wasn't ambitious enough to resize.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I hope that guy is the guide...otherwise *he* is the real reason Utah's deer herds are declining :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha! He actually killed most of these bucks and guided a few. This are NOT indicative of the average harvested bucks on elk ridge.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That dude is either real lucky or a major poacher. He doesn't look like he has aged a year in any of those photos, yet he has killed how many deer? He must draw three times a year! :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: Those are some dandy bucks there. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I watched him buy the SJ tag last year for, I think, $21,000. I wonder which buck that was.

Tree- Wasn't the "sunset" buck off the Henrys?

I'd post the photo of my father-in-law's 22" 4x4 but it just looks like any other 22"er you might imagine.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Regardless..... Nice bucks to say the least.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> I watched him buy the SJ tag last year for, I think, $21,000. I wonder which buck that was.
> 
> Tree- Wasn't the "sunset" buck off the Henrys?
> 
> I'd post the photo of my father-in-law's 22" 4x4 but it just looks like any other 22"er you might imagine.


I know he's hunted the Henry's a few times, but I'm not sure about the sunset deer , I'll have to ask him. It sure looks like it.

I was talking to him today and he apparently watches the SJ auction tags pretty hard. The last one just went for 9k and the one before went for 10k, a steal compared to years past.

This is an 09' buck, as well as the 2nd archery buck. Not sure which one was the 21k deer.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

the one in the sunset was a Henry deer. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the other deer are not even from Utah let alone from the juan. 

I also think some of them are cwmu or land owner tags!


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

Those deer are all from the SJ except the one from the Henneries several years ago. The hunter (we will call him Darrin) buys at least 2 tags every year and gives one of them to a handicap hunter who gets a 30 day extension and then hunts into the rut. 

Todd


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Good to know, Todd. He has killed some giant animals across the state.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice its good to be incorrect sometimes. 
those are defiantly some really nice bucks.

so Todd are those public land san juan bucks or are they land owner private bucks?


----------



## elkhornmadness (Aug 29, 2013)

*San Juan*

I've hunted the San Juan before and I've never seen bucks like that. My neighbor knows this guy and says he's a liar. He doesn't guide at all, but likes to tag along with others on hunts and claim their kills. A few of those bucks I saw on other sites as Henry Mountain kills.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bowdacious, I've never hunted the unit myself but a couple years ago there was a nicely written article in Petersen's Bowhunting Magazine by Eddie Claypool about his hunt & a pic of the buck he harvested.
Here's the link: http://www.bowhuntingmag.com/2010/10/28/grounds_bh_redrock_1008/


----------

